# Удушье, напряжение в шее и боль спереди



## Оля Туапсе (5 Май 2017)

Добрый  день ! Меня мучает удушение в горле на протяжении 1,5 года . Как будто столб внутри при поворотах я все чувствую , удушье как будто рукой сжали и болит снаружи в области трахеи и когда прикасаюсь раздражение и боль , как при синяке , начинается с верха горла под челюстью и заканчивается где яремная ямка и уходит вглубь , не отпускает ни днём ни ночью .Не могу долго сидеть затекает шея и как будто кровь в голову не проходит и стягивает в области атланта . Имеется смещение второго позвонка влево и вперёд на 2,1 мм , так же протрузия на 6-7 позвонках и лордоз( прямая шея ) . Врачи ставят невроз и прописывают успокоительные и ещё что то, тоже таблетки . Так же головокружение постоянная слабость .Подскажите что делать ?


----------



## La murr (5 Май 2017)

@Оля Туапсе, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Май 2017)

Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## Оля Туапсе (5 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, снимки МРТ


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Май 2017)

На снимках МРТ ничего особенного нет.
УЗИ позвоночника является малоинформативным методом обследования, хотя его настойчиво пытаются навязывать некоторые "светила" медицины. Гораздо информативней рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами. 
Также желательно выполнить УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи.


----------



## Оля Туапсе (6 Май 2017)

у меня есть Мрт артерий шеи , Мрт сосудов и вен головного мозга , артерий головного мозга , узи сосудов шеи

 



Ещё делали ээг ( точно не знаю как оно называется , присоски на голову одевают ) и вот там был затруднён кровоток в области атланта в том месте начале шеи


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Май 2017)

Результаты МРТ вполне удовлетворительные. Дело осталось за рентгенографией ШОП с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Оля Туапсе (7 Май 2017)

добрый день ! Так узи сосудов головы и шеи делать ?)

И подскажите пожалуйста в каких проекциях делать ренген шоп с функциональными пробами ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Май 2017)

При наличии МРТ сосудов УЗДГ проходить не нужно.
Рентгенологи знают как нужно выполнять рентгенографию с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Оля Туапсе (10 Май 2017)

Добрый день!


----------



## AIR (10 Май 2017)

Оля Туапсе написал(а):


> И подскажите пожалуйста в каких проекциях делать ренген шоп с функциональными пробами ?


И не только сделать, а и выложить сюда сами снимки..


----------



## Оля Туапсе (10 Май 2017)




----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Май 2017)

Теперь можете смело обращаться за помощью к мануальному терапевту, умеющему работать не только с межпозвонковыми суставами, но и с мышцами шеи.


----------



## Оля Туапсе (10 Май 2017)

Где ж такого найти ( уже у многих была , а вытяжение позвоночника стоит делать ?


----------



## Оля Туапсе (10 Май 2017)

Я так понимаю меня душит из за нестабильности ?


----------



## AIR (10 Май 2017)

Если я правильно понимаю,  Вы дважды сфотографировали разгибаниие, а нейтрального положения нет. .. 
Или это типа шутка..
И на снимке при сгибании срезан сустав С0-С1. .


----------



## Оля Туапсе (10 Май 2017)

На последней фотографии сфотографировала с суставом это один и тот же снимок , просто на первом фото увидела что первого позвонка нет ) а Мрт в прямом положении не подойдёт ? Или именно стоя надо делать ?


----------



## AIR (10 Май 2017)

И, снимок через рот конечно красиво.... но нет полной картины шейного отдела "спереди"..
А вдруг оба позвонка наклонены вбок одинаково набекрень ... тогда зуб второго позвонка может стоять и по центру..


----------



## Оля Туапсе (10 Май 2017)

Так мне ещё снимки делать ?) или лучше сразу вытяжку?)


----------



## AIR (10 Май 2017)

Нейтральное положение - это когда положение между сгибание и разгибанием. ... 
То есть привычное и обычное...
Пошел МРТ смотреть..


----------



## Оля Туапсе (10 Май 2017)

Так я знаю ) просто в Поликлиннике сказали что с функциональными пробами это так)


----------



## AIR (10 Май 2017)

Вобщем так... Снимки с функциональными пробами какие-то кастрированные по количеству и по исполнению.... Будем ориентироваться в основном по жалобам... и опыту...


Оля Туапсе написал(а):


> Как будто столб внутри при поворотах я все чувствую , удушье как будто рукой сжали и болит снаружи в области трахеи и когда прикасаюсь раздражение и боль , как при синяке , начинается с верха горла под челюстью и заканчивается где яремная ямка и уходит вглубь , не отпускает ни днём ни ночью .Не могу долго сидеть затекает шея и как будто кровь в голову не проходит и стягивает в области атланта .


Так как я специалист по мышцам, то расскажу "мышечную теорию"... 
Обычно при чамтых и длительных статических нагрузках на подзатылочную группу мышц (сидение перед компьютером, телевизором, за рулем и т.д.) они начинают укорачивается и запрокидывание голову назад..... Превертебральные мышцы пытаются выпрямить голову... Но это процесс многоступенчатый, приведу в упрощенном и "смазанном" виде... Напрягается мышца от грудины до подъязычной кости... далее от подъязычной кости к нижней челюсти... далее от нижней челюсти к черепу...   
Так что вот так.... все это можно подтвердить только мануальным осмотром и мануальным лечением... и только осторожно,  мягкотканевыми техниками при соответствующему опыте...
Вытяжение конешно хорошо, но собственноручно лезть в петлю..


----------



## Оля Туапсе (10 Май 2017)

@AIR, а вы где находитесь ?) или посоветуйте кого в Краснодаре или Туапсе )


----------



## AIR (10 Май 2017)

Оля Туапсе написал(а):


> А вы где находитесь ?) или посоветуйте кого в Краснодаре или Туапсе )


Я то у себя...Эта патология нечаста и обращаются такие пациенты в основном к лор врачам... Я работаю в клиническом лор институте, поэтому и сталкиваюсь... В других ситуациях мануальные терапевты если и встречаются с подобными пациентами, то очень редко и опыта работы скорее не имеют..


----------



## Оля Туапсе (10 Май 2017)

Я уже не знаю что мне делать ( полтора года мучаюсь ( душит , шею тянет , и как будто столб внутри горла , голова кружится короче пипец ....


----------



## AIR (10 Май 2017)

Может у вас обнаружится разбирающийся в этом доктор...


----------



## VV1987 (11 Май 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Может у вас обнаружится разбирающийся в этом доктор...


До Кисловодска не так уж и далеко


----------



## AIR (11 Май 2017)

Оля Туапсе написал(а):


> Я уже не знаю что мне делать ( полтора года мучаюсь ( душит , шею тянет , и как будто столб внутри горла , голова кружится короче пипец ....


Вот у меня и вчера и сегодня были подобные пациенты.... А в Туапсе Вы возможно даже единственная..


----------



## Оля Туапсе (11 Май 2017)

Это точно ) ни кто ничего не знает ) гоняют только ) а какие жалобы у пациентов были?


----------



## AIR (11 Май 2017)

Оля Туапсе написал(а):


> а какие жалобы у пациентов были?


Да обычные... Ком в горле, сдавливание, нарушение голоса , тянущие ощущения, болевые точки и так далее.. Просто с некоторыми вариациями у разных пациентов..


----------



## Оля Туапсе (11 Май 2017)

@AIR, у меня ещё снаружи горла болит спереди до яремной ямки и вглубь , даже то чтобы болит а как очень сильно напряженное , когда узи щитовидки делали ( думала что она ) аппаратом водила , а такое чувство что рукой душат и прям рефлекс кашля шел


----------



## AIR (11 Май 2017)

Оля Туапсе написал(а):


> , у меня ещё снаружи горла болит спереди до яремной ямки и вглубь , даже то чтобы болит а как очень сильно напряженное ,


Грудино-подъязычная мышца.. я же говорю, "дело житейское"..


----------



## Оля Туапсе (11 Май 2017)

Как можно с вами связаться?)


----------



## AIR (11 Май 2017)

Оля Туапсе написал(а):


> Как можно с вами связаться?)


??
Написать в "личку" или позвонить 12.00-13.00..


----------

